# CITY-TRIAL mit special agent COACH JAN GÖHRIG



## ey-le-an (5. März 2003)

am sonntag, 09.03.2003, kommt der jan den ganzen tag nach frankfurt zum city trial und zeigt uns mal wo der hammer hängt.


----------



## ugly uwe (5. März 2003)

zum glück wohnen ja alle in F.a.M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2003)

Hat der Spezial Coach Jan Göhring auch ne Seite wo man mal paar Bilder oder n Video von ihm sieht   Will ihn mal Fahren sehen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. März 2003)

Ja toll, Frankfurt ist ja auch gleich bei mir um die Ecke! Mist...


----------



## biketrialer (5. März 2003)

bene jetzt übertreib ma net so, jan g. is schon krass, das weiss ich ja aber wenn s net regnet werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich naturtrial fahren, citytrial kann man auch fahren wenn alles mehr oder weniger nass is........das felsenmeer ruft mich schon die ganze zeit...! 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (5. März 2003)

hm, video gibts so leider keins, aber der fährt wm läufe mit, also muss er ja was können.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. März 2003)

@toto: jetzt tickst du wohl völlig aus, oder??
WENN der Jan schon mal nach FFM kommt, dann fahren wir da auch hin, klar!?!
Und außerdem sind wir am Samstag schon im Felsenmeer!! Und Sonntag fahren wir mit JAN in FFM!
Basda, keine Widerrede!!
Max


----------



## Jerry (5. März 2003)

IHR IHR Glückspilze. Man ich zieh hier weg. Kein ordentlicher Naturtrial Spot und dann kann ich net mitm J.G. fahren 



Jerry


----------



## aramis (5. März 2003)

Maks, du hast daheim bestimmt nen Altar mit ner Statue vom Jan drauf, stimmts?


----------



## tobsen (5. März 2003)

Aramis, wo sind die smilies?   
wir wollen doch nicht schon wieder n streit vom zaun brechen...

 
tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2003)

*LOL*  

der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. März 2003)

doch wollnwer




 (mehr is nich drin)


----------



## tobsen (5. März 2003)




----------



## ey-le-an (6. März 2003)

@toto: da hat maks recht. sei froh, dass der jan mal wieder nach frankfurt kommt. da sollten wir alle zusammen fahren. den domenic musste ich auch schon mehr oder weniger überreden, aber der nikki hat geradezu drum gebettelt, dass der jan sonntags kommt, weil er samstag arbeiten muss und er will unbedingt mal wieder mit jan fahren.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. März 2003)

@aramis: nö, hab ich net, nur was würdest du machen, wenn ein  guter Fahrer, wie der Jan in die nechst größere Stadt kommen würde??
Würdest du alleine fahren, oder mitm Jan??.................
.......Na also!!
Ihr habt schon recht, Jan is nich sooo toll, aber besser als einige Möchtegernkrasse , die meinen sie wären Gott!! (Dies ist der Smilie, auf den ihr alle gewartet habt !!)


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. März 2003)

ich glaub ich kenne keinen trialer der denkt er sei gott 

wobei naja doch einen aber naja egal is nich hier ausm forum sag ich jetze mal... hm wobei könnten sogar 2 sein...


----------



## stonebite (6. März 2003)

neeee is nicht war,..... das Kilo Gold wiegt nicht 17 Kg sondern 19,3Kg

 


Gruss uni63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebite (6. März 2003)

man is das ein schämer, der liter Gold oder 1000ccm wiegen 19,3 Kg, und nicht 1 Kilo, man bin ich blöd. 

Gruss uni63


----------



## konrad (6. März 2003)

hallo-ich bin gott-noch fragen?


----------



## aramis (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maks _
> *Jan is nich sooo toll...*



Ich finde, der Jan fährt verdammt gut, sonst wäre er ja nicht im Kader  und ein Training mit jemandem der besser fährt, würde ich mir nur ungern entgehen lassen. Aber wenn du von ihm sprichst, hört sich das immer an, als würdest du gleich ejaku....: 
"Wenn der Jan das sagt, dann MUSS das stimmen." 
oder 
"**** wird vom Jan vertrieben, das MUSS einfach geil sein"
oder
"Der Jan würde euch ALLE in diesem Forum locker wegzocken"

Naja, mich würde er schon wegzocken , aber das alles wirkt dennoch immer etwas übertrieben, fast schon wie eine Art Personenkult.


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2003)

@aramis: du bist mein idol ok? , mann bleib locker ich hab kein bock auf streit jetzt, wie siehtn das jetzt eigentlich aus an ostern wollen wir uns da mal das felsenmeer zusammen vornehmen???
einfach mal schön zusammen trialen und spass ham.......! 

@maks+eylean: ich hab eylean dazu ne mail geschrieben die die ganze situation erklärt!
auf trial in frankfurt hab ich kein bock das is mir zu versifft die stadt, in mainz oder darmstadt schon eher aber net in frankfurt!

toto


----------



## aramis (6. März 2003)

Na, wie gesagt, Felsenmeer an/um Ostern, da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. (verbindlich! )


----------



## aramis (6. März 2003)

Das gilt auch für die nächste Berlin-Aktion.


----------



## ey-le-an (6. März 2003)




----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. März 2003)

Danke!!!


----------



## tommytrialer (7. März 2003)

eigentlich hat aramis ja recht. man sollte keine leute groß reden. ich kenn den jan schon lang. und wer ihn kennt der weis auch das er ein ruhiger typ ist. Und er nie mit seinen fähigkeiten "angeben" würde. weil du weist ja nicht wie andere hier im forum fahren und die sind dann enttäuscht wenn sie den jan mal fahren sehen. deshalb solltest du nicht zu dick auftragen auch in jans sinne. weil er würde das nie machen.
wollte ich nur mal sagen.

aber ich hoffe ihr hab viel spaß in frankfurt und könnt einiges lernen.


----------



## ey-le-an (7. März 2003)

ruf doch den jan mal an, der nimmt dich bestimmt mit, in seinem bus ist ja gnügend platz. dann sind wir wieder einer mehr, wäre doch geil, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (7. März 2003)

das wäre schon geil aber 
ich bin ein armer fauler trialgeiler schüler(12te klasse).
so wir hatten jetzt eine woche ferien. un nach den ferien schreiben wir  3 arbeiten darunter zweimal LK. 
also und ferien bedeutet am späten vormittag aufstehen mittagessen und den ganzen nachmittag trialen. abends dann weggehen und party machen. und irgendwann fällt einem dann ein da war doch was. ja genau--lernen. das kommt jetzt am wochenende auf mich zu. zusätzlich hab ich noch führerscheinprüfung am mittwoch. also geht leider ned

 

trotzdem viel spaß. und wenn ich bis ostern führerschein hab dann geht e des öfteren mal felsenmeer


----------



## ey-le-an (9. März 2003)

also, der jan war heute mit einem kumpel bei uns in frankfurt. wir waren so zwischen 5 und 8 leuten, je nach zeit.

der jan ist ja eigentlich ein reiner natur-trialer, der übt jeden tag in einem steinbruch usw.

deshalb hat er NICHT WIRKLICH CITY-STYLE-FAXEN DRAUF ... UND HAT DESHALB "NUR EINEN 270°" VON EINER 2 METER MAUER GEMACHT, und keinen 360°. naja, das verzeih ich ihm, er hüpft ja schließlich auf mauern hoch die brustwarzenhöhe haben.
ey, der ist auf so hammermäßigen dingern rumgehüft, da hätten wir nichtmal aus scheiß dran gedacht.


----------



## aramis (9. März 2003)

Wolltet ihr dieses Wochenende nicht in Buthier sein???

Berichtigt mich bitte, wenn ich mich irre!


----------



## ey-le-an (9. März 2003)

ja, die koxxdays planung ist volles rohr ins wasser gefallen.
der eine hatte  kurfristige änderungen was schulaufgaben betrifft, der andere ne kaputte wirbelsäule und noch einer hat keinen urlaub für den samstag bekommen.
tja, und mit dem jan alleine, das wäre viel zu teuer geworden.
pech gehabt. ich wäre gerne dagewesen, aber das training mit jan in der city hat das ganze entschädigt.


----------



## aramis (9. März 2003)

Tja, solche Aktionen scheinen sich wirklich nur bei Vollzeit-Trialern richtig realisieren zu lassen...


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2003)

grossheubach mit chris, tobi und fabian war trotzdem besser als assi ffm
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2003)

jo und schön laut


----------



## ey-le-an (10. März 2003)

@toto: liebst du etwa mein schönes frankfurt nicht mehr oder was ist los


----------



## tobsen (10. März 2003)

..mäXX war auch dabei, toto  
war aber echt geilomat dort.

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. März 2003)

Wo toto is, bin ich auch automatisch, ich klette mich immer ans Auto und fahre unbemerkt mit! 
Also bsssssst.... toto darf nich wissen das ich mit war, sonst passt er des nexte mal besser auf   

War echt supigeil


----------



## aramis (11. März 2003)

*"Carpe Trialem"- Triale den Tag*

Das passt überhaupt nich so rum, ist ja direkt penilich, ändere das mal in "triale diem" oder so...


----------



## tommytrialer (11. März 2003)

zum thema großheubach

zahlt ihr da dann jedesmal trainingsgebühr? weil soviel ich weiß kostet die geländenutzung doch einige euros


----------



## fabian (11. März 2003)

Ob wir in Großheubach zahlen müssen ist noch nicht klar. Die Trainingsgebühr für Motorradtrialer sind 11 Euro. Ob das auch für Fahrradtrialer gilt weiß da irgendwie niemand so recht.  Ich musste am Sonntag noch den vollen Preis bezahlen. Die anderen müssen nächstes mal vielleicht noch nachzahlen, da ich erst abkassiert wurde nachdem sie gefahren sind.
So, jetzt wisst ihr auch bescheid 
Aber wie gesagt, es ist noch nicht sicher ob und wenn wieviel wir zahlen müssen.  

Auf jeden Fall wars ziemlich cool und das Geld ist wenigstens sinnvoll verbraten.

fabian


----------



## tobsen (11. März 2003)

quatsch, wir müssen da doch nix zahlen,
wir ham doch trainer-status  

tobi


----------



## fabian (11. März 2003)

Oh, stimmt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (11. März 2003)

@eylean: ich hab kein bock auf mauern und son mist, ich werd erst wieder im nov. dez. citytrial fharen so wie jeden winter, jetzt über frühling und sommer ruft die natur

@tommytrialer: wir ham nix bezahlt, aber im ernst das gelände in grossheubach gibt mehr her als das in schatthausen! so siehts aus!

@fabian: dann wars ja gut das wir uns so schnell verdünisiert ham, ausserdem wenn wir da trainer machen sollen dann zahl ich net basta entweder oder.......!
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (11. März 2003)

das großheubach besser ist als schatthausen brauchste mir nicht sagen war selber schon mindestens 15 mal in großheubach. is ein riesiges gelände das aus vielen "sandsteinen" besteht. nicht umsonst war dort schon 20° wm dm und motrrad wm+ em.

was hat den das mim trainer zu tun klärt mich mal bitte auf.


----------



## ey-le-an (11. März 2003)

@toto: dann müssen wir hauptsächlich das heilig geliebte felsenmeer für gemeinsame trainings nutzen.


----------



## biketrialer (12. März 2003)

@tommytrialer: die wollten halt in heubach ne fahrradtrialgruppe aufmachen und da ham se uns halt gefragt ob wir da mitmachen und evtl. für die kidies halt son bisserl trainer machen, aber das klappt net zeitlich gesehen und da heubach auch  immerhin 100km weit weg is und wir nur am wochenende zeit ham dahin zufahren

@eylean: KEIN KOMMENTAR!!!!!

toto


----------



## ey-le-an (12. März 2003)

@toto: ach, du alter frankfurt-hasser, was issn jetzt wieder. kannste das felsenmeer auch nix mehr leisten oder flennst du rum, weil ich nicht jeden tag dort hin will und jammer, es sei mir zu weit, oder was? hä? wat is?


----------



## biketrialer (13. März 2003)

ich hab nix gesagt, jeder kann schließlich da fahren wo er möchte, mir ist das doch egal!
toto


----------

